# need some advice on chefs coats



## chef from va (Nov 13, 2003)

i am currently in need of some new chefs jackets. i have come across HAPPY CHEF uniform company and i was wondering if anyone could tell me if they make a decent chefs coat. i prefer my coat to be a little on the heavy side i have been greatly impressed by chef wear but i am looking to save some cash. if i hear good things from yall about happy chef i will give them a shot. please just let me know what yall think of their products if you use them. i apreciate the help. thanks!


----------



## alexr (Jun 3, 2002)

I have bought from Happy Chef. Bottom line, you get what you pay for. They have the lowest prices, but the quality......
I have just switch over to a Cotton/Poly blend, which I swore I would never do. The 100% cotton just wouldn't come clean and the bleach eats it away.


----------



## beurre blanc (Jan 25, 2004)

look into chefworks, pricing is high but find there,jackets to be nice and there cargo pants are great to wear out of work to..www.chefworks.com or 1800-372-6621 for a catlog good luck


----------



## chef from va (Nov 13, 2003)

thanks guys. i checked on the chef designs site and i think i am gonna order a coat from them. i was however dissapointed to hear that the happy chef stuff isnt to great i realy liked the denim with leather trim and copper button coat  . oh well que serrah serrah.. .right. thanks again.


----------



## beurre blanc (Jan 25, 2004)

could u please send me the web site you will be ordering from, for your chef coats thanks


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

What I normally do is order a bunch of cheap coats from the local uniform company for around $15-20 each. I use these as my everyday, cooking-in-the-kitchen coats (I usually buy ones with cloth buttons). These I don't worry about, and when they are too stained or eaten away by bleach, I just throw them out. Then I order 2 really nice jackets from places such as Chefwear, Chef Revival, or even Cintas (the uniform company, their high end stuff is really nice and a little less expensive than the name brands). These I use when I have to go out to the dining room or have some special event. Since they don't get as much use, they last much longer and I can justify spending $70-80 on each.


----------



## beurre blanc (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey there,Yes i do the same thing, i usually go to the arm and navy uniform store and buy my everyday coats. but for my nicer coats i buy from Chefware or someone else..I need a few good coats for going out into the dinning room or a wedding, the place i work is a private member club, like a golf club but we have three pools we have the biggest salt walter pool and two smaller fresh water pools, and we have ten really cool tennis courts, and of course the food lol..so the members pay alot of$$$$$$ to join. My staff and I want to look good all the time, u never know who will walk into your kitchen,well have a good day mark


----------



## chef from va (Nov 13, 2003)

i have found that the coats i prefer are from www.chefware.com these coats seem to last a while if i get the 5 star. i know what you mean about "you never know who will walk in your kitchen" i work in an open kitchen right now, so looking pro at all times is VERY important. i dont know if you can do this but i have found denim indigo blue coats to be very good at hiding stains. and they look pretty sharp with kahki cargo pants...... just an idea. black coats look good too. anyways i think i am gonna have to stick with Chef Wear. thanks for the help folks! :chef:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

One of my favorites.

http://www.bragard.com/


----------



## chefworld (Mar 24, 2004)

Go to gourmet-gear.com

Call them get a catalog, they have raglan jacket starting at $27.50 and thats 100% soft 6.5 oz cotton. pants are only $17.90 for a nice long lasting cotton. I have had my pants for 2 yrs and no fading or shrinking. plus, they are still in perfect shape with no falling apart. Also if you go to website you can see a nice picture of there cool patterns! i found out that on the website they sell for 28.00, but if you call they give you a introductory price of $17.90, that they have honored every since i started using them 3 yrs ago.

By the way love this site!!!!
Happy Cooking!!

World of expert Cooks!!!


----------

